# Early Release



## andrew_mac (Oct 21, 2014)

Had a lesson last week and my pro flagged up that my main issue was early release. Striking the ball well but pushing irons marginally left and driver miles left due to this issue. He did some work to show me the correct path on way down but struggling a bit to feel this and wondered if anyone has encountered the same or has any drills or swing thoughts that might help.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 21, 2014)

Read the title & thought this was another Oscar Pistourious thread.


----------



## Father_Ted (Oct 21, 2014)

Pump Drill is the standard one for Early Release/Loss of Lag 

Plenty available on YouTube

Heres one thats silghtly different https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shIz-xC0aRc


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 22, 2014)

Are you left handed??


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Are you left handed??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## One Planer (Oct 22, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Are you left handed??
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask the same question :thup:


----------



## the_coach (Oct 22, 2014)

a lefty & a push? or right handed & a pull?


----------



## Soft hands (Oct 22, 2014)

I've got the same problem,right handed and a pull.

i had a lesson last week and working on keeping the right elbow closer to body on downswing to help maintain lag?


----------



## andrew_mac (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm right handed do guessing its a pull.


----------



## the_coach (Oct 22, 2014)

Soft hands said:



			I've got the same problem,right handed and a pull.

i had a lesson last week and working on keeping the right elbow closer to body on downswing to help maintain lag?
		
Click to expand...

yep, would be to help you change the swing path so it's more neutral in to in, even feeling it's in to out at first. 
as the pull coming from swinging out from the top & swinging left through impact face square to path, so pull.

often times the out to in steeper path also makes it a way difficult to keep the angle between the back of the right hand & right arm so the strike is less solid.

sometimes helps to keep the right elbow nearer the hip, to realize that the right hand comes down, with, if a person was standing face on to you watching the swing, as the swing starts down the right palm would be facing them all the way to the right hand arriving at the right thigh - helps to keep that important back of right hand to right forearm angle too, to be able to put pressure on the back of the ball - the lag.

thing to guard against is trying to get the right elbow to the right hip without the right arm straightening at all, thinking it's the elbow angle you have to keep swinging down, but that's not the case. 

from the top of any good swing the right arm will start to straighten as soon as the swing down starts, & keeping that palm facing out (towards a 'face on viewpoint" helps keep the important right hand angle so there's still a angle there into impact while the right arm still is straightening, to a point immediately after impact where the right arm is completely straight. (as well as the left)

important to achieving all of this that the transition starts from the ground up, weight pressure into the lead foot, so left foot, left knee, left hip, torso, chest, shoulders, pass on energy to the arms then hands lead shaft into impact. 

start the swing from the top, so the shoulders hands arms move first & it will cause the motion to swing out first then downwards (instead of down first then out to the ball) & you'll lose the 'angles' (lag) straight away.
so swinging out to in & a ways steep, swinging left through impact club face square to that path & it'll be a pull, do the same with the face open to path & you'll start to slice. do the same but tweak the face left through impact as well & you'll hit a pull hook of some sort.


----------



## Soft hands (Oct 22, 2014)

Coach, you say the right arm should be straightening from the start of the downswing. I've had a few issues since the lesson with my strike and now you mention it I think i have been trying to keep bend in the right arm.


----------



## the_coach (Oct 22, 2014)

that all presupposes there's been a sound backswing turn to the top. don't complete a good body pivot 90Âº shoulder turn & folks likely to swing down outwards from the top. 

or make a decent body pivot/shoulder turn, but allow the arms/hands & club to lift up & carry on over after the turn has stopped & again it's pretty certain the hands/arms club & shoulders start the swing from the top. 
hands arms & club have to stop when the body turn stops at 90Âº. 
searching for extra power by overswinging the club/arms etc just leads to a disconnect which can lead to the out to in path & loss of club head speed through impact.

[video=youtube_share;MvxnhmvWM3I]http://youtu.be/MvxnhmvWM3I[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Oct 22, 2014)

Soft hands said:



			Coach, you say the right arm should be straightening from the start of the downswing. I've had a few issues since the lesson with my strike and now you mention it I think i have been trying to keep bend in the right arm.
		
Click to expand...

yep, as said it all presupposes getting to the top in good shape. but from there folks wrongly assume it's the elbow angle they have to keep all the ways down. whilst you don't want the right arm to straighten out right away at the top. the right arm does start to straighten as soon as the swing 'downwards' (not outwards) begins. 
it's right that the elbow passes close to the right hip - that helps you swing on a good path approaching from the inside a ways, but if you try to keep the elbow bend all the ways you'll end up with the weight on the right leg & be tilted a ways back which will give you all kinds of contact issues.

try swinging downwards from the top, with the right arm staying close to you so elbow still close to right hip the, but allow the arm to gently straighten from the top, focus on keeping the right palm facing an imaginary viewer opposite you, so right palm staying facing them until the hands get to the right thigh (gravity & a continued body turn will square the clubface from there) the real important angle is the right hand to right forearm which helps keep the left hand angle to the shaft - the 'magic lag' lots of folks search for - it's that not keeping the angle of the right elbow all the ways down - do that & you never square the face or get any club head speed.

a continued body turn down & through impact is a big part of the key to the right arm being able to straighten post impact, body doesn't keep turning out of the way it'll force the arm to straighten too soon.


----------



## the_coach (Oct 23, 2014)

audio not so good, but worth trying to stick with it.

[video=youtube_share;fjWMpQOrmbY]http://youtu.be/fjWMpQOrmbY[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Oct 23, 2014)

old vid not great quality, but if you get to really understand this small drill, how the hips & body pivot support & deliver the angles to 7 through impact. then gradually lengthen the backswing & swing through but keeping that same supported impact feel through the pivot, will definitely help - though this small drill looks a deal easy it's not that easy to get it down exactly right - by that I mean being able to execute it without throwing the hands arms independently through impact. first look at this you might feel it doesn't have a great deal to do with your issues, but it does.

[video=youtube_share;KgZJNHBRB2c]http://youtu.be/KgZJNHBRB2c[/video]


----------



## Soft hands (Oct 23, 2014)

Cheers coach. 

I had 90 mins on practice area today got to admit I'm finding it hard. I seem to be striking quite a few fat. The pro I've been to see wants me to get the feeling of hitting a punch shot I think this is to get the flight down as I was adding dynamic lift at impact. 

Just got got to keep at it inconsistent at the min hopefully be worth it in the long run.


----------



## the_coach (Oct 23, 2014)

Soft hands said:



			Cheers coach. 

I had 90 mins on practice area today got to admit I'm finding it hard. I seem to be striking quite a few fat. The pro I've been to see wants me to get the feeling of hitting a punch shot I think this is to get the flight down as I was adding dynamic lift at impact. 

Just got got to keep at it inconsistent at the min hopefully be worth it in the long run.
		
Click to expand...

make sure you're not swaying off the ball in the backswing, soon as you at the top the weight pressure has to go into the lead foot/leg. head steady then swing downwards & thru feeling you right elbow picks up your right hip as you clear the left side. 
the low point of the swing arc will move from behind the ball where it is for the fats, to target side of the ball. the last vid with the small swing drill is great to try to get the feel of the weight & timing, that's its the hip clearance, body rotation that's then transporting the arms/hands/club down through impact.

might help to feel into impact the right foot is rolling on to the inside length of that foot before it points up on the toes, right knee moving up to the left knee in a balanced finish. 
at finish the right hip should then have come to be at least level with the cleared left hip, right shoulder is the part of the body that's nearest target.


----------



## the_coach (Oct 23, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;UwvJ1qLc1YQ]http://youtu.be/UwvJ1qLc1YQ[/video]


----------

